# String length for 56 AMO Recurve?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

What is the standard string length for a 56 AMO recurve?


----------



## ronw (Nov 20, 2003)

eplc, 

generally about 4 inches shorter than amo length is a good starting point. make a "try string" by taking a longer string and tieing knots in it to that 4 inch shorter length. then check the draw weight at what draw length is spec'd on the limb..... ( 40#@ 28" or whaterver it says).... with the "try string" and adjust the finished string length to give that poundage at the listed draw length when twisted up.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Ron...


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

*you are correct*



ronw said:


> eplc,
> 
> generally about 4 inches shorter than amo length is a good starting point. make a "try string" by taking a longer string and tieing knots in it to that 4 inch shorter length. then check the draw weight at what draw length is spec'd on the limb..... ( 40#@ 28" or whaterver it says).... with the "try string" and adjust the finished string length to give that poundage at the listed draw length when twisted up.


Just looked at my spare string for my recurve (AMO 58") and the string is 54".


----------

